# MN Deer hunting???



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if thius will be a hot topic or not but I do think it is a bit strange.
Can anyone tell me why MN lets everyone buy a Buck tag over the counter?? I don't get it. You would think that the doe tag would be OTC. I am not complaining and I am not saying they need to change. MN can do as they want but I would really like to understand the logic behind this. Seems there would be more bucks around if not everyone and their brother had buck tags.
:huh:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

depends on deer populations and terrain deer hunting in heavy woods is a lot different than ND.

Down here a big game license gets you 2 bucks, 10 does and a bear.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This year......the first season (used to be called Buck only) you can buy your deer tag and depending on what area you hunt you can shoot a buck or a doe! Then you can also buy management tags as well that you can take an antlerless deer. It is crazy.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

It is an archaic law that is kept in place by those who would rather be shooting small bucks than a doe. It used to be shoot whatever then about 40 years ago the population dwindled so much that they went to a buck only season. I assume the logic was that this would preserve the does, whose number has a greater overall influence on the number of deer. What this did was bring back the deer population but it does nothing for the size of bucks. In general MN has a problem of too many does and not enough bucks now.

They should have reduced and set a target for a more even ratio of bucks to does. Now, the state is left with too many deer and not enough bucks. Last year some parks moved to an "Earn a Buck" system where you must shoot a doe first. The best method for population control is to restrict the number of does. This would also produce more larger bucks.

So, to answer your question after a long winded blah, it is an archaic regulation enacted 40 years ago by people concerned about the number of deer, not the size of the bucks and well being of the population.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

follow the money deer make the dnr money


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

I am canning venison as I write this. Since when does any law have any bearing on what a guy can and cannot shoot regarding the antler size?

I dont get it. Where does that come into play?

My dad shot a hog of a 9 point old herd buck that I had to use my pickup and pullies to hoist up so I could skin it and turn it all into sausage..

Big rack. Big deal.

Give me that 125 pound doe for food any day (which is why we are supposed to be hunting in the first place).

If you are all about bucks in Minnesota, they are here. But I have yet to find a recipe for antlers which compares to a nice fat doe.

By the same token, I can shoot 5 does and a buck here this year. Just because you can doesnt mean you should if it goes against your grain.

People are going to shoot what they are going to shoot. Nobody owes anybody any antlers.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Historically in MN you had to apply for a doe tag and the buck tag was the default tag. This meant only a select few could take a doe, overall the better tasting gender. This also meant that the ratio of bucks to does was out of whack. This leads to no competition for breeding rights which leads to inferior genes being passed on. No one owes anyone large antlers as such but large, healthy deer are generally a sign of a healthy population.

In healthy populations the dominate bucks will prevent inferior deer from passing on their genes. In a place like MN where overall the ratio of does is too high means that more inferior genes will be passed on.


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

AND has it right the laws were enacted to protect the size of the herd. At this time in the majority of Minnesota we have more deer than we know what to do with. The only way that the herd will be brought back in to line will be a tough winter.

I think it was about 10 years ago that Northern Minnesota actaully had a brutal winter. For the next two seasons after that winter the season was open to bucks only and there was actual talk of closing the season in those parts hit hardest by winter kill.

It is up to each person what they are looking for. If someone wants to shoot a doe to eat and another is looking for the trophy buck good for them. As long as they are hunting legally and ethically I have no problem with what they are doing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez Bert, I never said that I was shooting Bucks.I had a very nice 4x4 in my crosshairs for about 5 minutes on Saturday afternoon but didbn't pull the trigger. I ended up with a yearling doe for the effort. Great eating, you are right. I have been targeting the buck I saw with my bow so I am hoping he makes it one more weekend with no one else seeing him but me. If he ain't going on the wall, I ain't shooting him. Otherwise it is just a doe for me. I don't ask others follow my lead, That is what I do. Dead bucks never get any bigger!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I personally like what the dnr did this year with the buck season. I only bow hunt so this affects me more indirectly, but with the buck season now allowing the doe to be an option it allows the hunter to hold out for a big buck and settling for the doe later in the week. This will eliminate SOME of the shoot anything with horns guys and allow some of the scrubs to grow up a little. I'm thinking more doe's will be taken than large bucks and also less small bucks. I don't know about some of you but this is what I want in the area where I hunt. Good move in the regs IMO.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about the regs is that it will start to eliminate the second season. More people will hunt the first week which will put more hunters in the feild and then saftey concerns will start to arise.

Again this hardly effects me because I muzzle load hunt.

Chuck


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chuck, I can see some of that happening, but they do only get the one weekend compared to their 9 days that they had forever and a lot of traditional hunters (so to speak) will stick with the thanksgiving week. It's a huge factor with using vacation and kids come home to hunt with pa during the break and such. I'll take bowhunting in December anyday.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I don't know if thius will be a hot topic or not but I do think it is a bit strange.
> Can anyone tell me why MN lets everyone buy a Buck tag over the counter?? I don't get it. You would think that the doe tag would be OTC. I am not complaining and I am not saying they need to change. MN can do as they want but I would really like to understand the logic behind this. Seems there would be more bucks around if not everyone and their brother had buck tags.
> :huh:


Why don't you dang NR deer hunters stay in your own state and leave us in MN alone ! :jammin: :idiot: Had to do it !!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Remmi, If you don't change the regs to suit me I might sue the state!!!!! :stirpot:

Just Kidding guys, Relax!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: Good one. Yeah Dan, If you don't like it MOVE HERE and then your opinion might matter. Residents first, and keep it up, you'll find yourself in a zone where you'll have no clue on where to hunt with a restriction list sooooooo long you'll feel like a tangled up puppet in the dark. :lol: 
Just funnin' bud, you can always fall into the good son policy if you supply the cold refreshments after the hunt. 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Hey Remmi, If you don't change the regs to suit me I might sue the state!!!!! :stirpot:


That's the most rediculous thing I have ever heard of ! Ummm errr .... oops :eyeroll:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

What i dont understand is when people shoot little fork horn bucks instead of does. Shoot does or hold out and try to shoot a buck. Thats what i do and i let a fork horn go 3 different times on saterday and it paid off i shot a 13 pointer sunday afternoon.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice deer Shae!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

With party hunting legal.....what difference do the laws make anyway?????

Put in more zones 
Issue a restricted number of buck tags.
Outlaw party hunting
Make it legal to take a buck with both bow and rifle


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

KEN W said:


> With party hunting legal.....what difference do the laws make anyway?????
> 
> Put in more zones
> Issue a restricted number of buck tags.
> ...


 :rollin: 
Well while we are at it lets get it done right then. :wink:

Zones apply to only the NR. I can hunt wherever.

The first day of your NR week here you will have to sit this one out. Residents only and we raised em so we get first chance.

Slugs only and with a limited number of them, when they are gone you're done.

Last but certainly not least... Posession limit applies only to the NR. Once the deer is at my permanent residence I can shoot more all season. :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem.....if I don't like the new laws I can stay home!!!  

On second thought....why would I want to hunt there anyway.To many hunters with the philosophy of....."if it's brown,it's down" dd:

Oh wait a minute....I can let someone else shoot one for me couldn't I?? k:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

HAHA I love it
You know what i want, i want NR to come to MN, they spend money here just like we do over there and shoot these deer. There are lots up here by Crookston. Come on up and get rid of them. I say screw the restrictions and license numbers. We could use some help. Now do i think all NR should get buck tags, no there should be a lottery but doe tags over the counter.

A. Shae


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I can help a little!


Leave the weapon at home, all you need in our neck of the woods is a brush guard on the truck and a simple pocket knife will do. Drive on any road about 65mph and fasten your seat belt.

Ken, don't stay home! we need those NR dollars, we wouldn't have a stick of habitat without it and you keep us all going. Just think of the all those jobs you create and the bars would all be completely empty otherwise. :lol:

Truth is, I'm not against the NR, the resource just can't withstand both you and Dan pounding it relentlessly all week long. 2 is just way to many.

Remember, residents first.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To many wolves in Minn.....you don't need any NR.....just keep feeding them to the wolves. :bop:

Course they don't spend money in the bars do they????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> but doe tags over the counter.


OK, Now we have come full circle and are back on point.........Why is the buck tag OTC!!!???
:beer: :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Dan, back in the day long long ago we didn't have a lot of deer, if you spotted a deer in the woods you were spotting something like a grizzly in todays world and if you shot a deer no matter what it was you were on the front page of the daily news. My point? Back then deer were limited and you had to get drawn in the lottery and a buck hunter had an even lesser chance of harvesting a deer so that's why you could just get a buck tag over the counter. Kinda like here you go good luck. Honestly there are just so many deer around now I don't think it really matters what. :lol: You can buy all tags over the counter now and to help thin the herd down your bonus tags need to be filled with the doe. I donno what else to tell ya.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Too bad the extra doe tags are $68 (for NR)!!!!

Else I would love to help with the doe problem!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh Yea, GP.......You promised you would put up my x-mas lights this year and I never heard from you. Typical NR behavior!!!!! :evil: 
Now I will have to climb up there again. Wife shaking the ladder as I go asking if the life insurance is all paid up or not!!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> Too bad the extra doe tags are $68 (for NR)!!!!
> 
> Else I would love to help with the doe problem!!!!!


$50 in ND for NR is no deal either.

uke:


> Geez Bert, I never said that I was shooting Bucks.I had a very nice 4x4 in my crosshairs for about 5 minutes on Saturday afternoon but didbn't pull the trigger.


Sounds like buck Feeeeeveeerrrr.

Could not resist. Sorry man. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> Oh Yea, GP.......You promised you would put up my x-mas lights this year and I never heard from you. Typical NR behavior!!!!! :evil:
> Now I will have to climb up there again. Wife shaking the ladder as I go asking if the life insurance is all paid up or not!!!!!


I would have but I think I would have needed to buy a seperate license to enter the Fargo zone. :lol: Besides I only like to climb on roofs on windy days, light and variable ND wind just isn't for me. Hey you have a good wife, atleast she asked if it's paid up, mine just shakes the ladder anyway.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually I dodn't pull the trigger because I have been looking for him with my bow. Doesn't seem the same to shoot him with a slug!!

I wish the extra doe tags for both states were less. Maybe after the area residents get a crack at them for pretty cheap, then open it up for NR's. Would satisfy a lot of people that way as well as the DNR and Game and Fish dept.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> Actually I dodn't pull the trigger because I have been looking for him with my bow. Doesn't seem the same to shoot him with a slug!!
> 
> I wish the extra doe tags for both states were less. Maybe after the area residents get a crack at them for pretty cheap, then open it up for NR's. Would satisfy a lot of people that way as well as the DNR and Game and Fish dept.


Exactly.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> I wish the extra doe tags for both states were less. Maybe after the area residents get a crack at them for pretty cheap, then open it up for NR's. Would satisfy a lot of people that way as well as the DNR and Game and Fish dept.


Agree completely, if ND tags were $20 for NR when out pheasant hunting we would probably pick up some tags.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know....with non-res. buck tags at $200....seems like $50 for a doe is a pretty good deal.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If a guy is going to hunt regardless it probably is a good deal but if they aren't all selling then maybe it would be a good idea to let them go cheaper if they aren't being used. I guess then if guys knew that they wouldn'tr buy till late. I don't know the answer but I wish I could get $20 doe tags in MN because I have better bow hunting spots there. It's all about me anyway, I am a me-firster!!!!!!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Back to the original post on buying a buck license OTC, I don't understand it either. One thing IS for sure though.........you can count on MANY changes in regulations by the MN DNR every year.......and did any of you catch the fine print on your license in the upper right hand corner that says "notch license at site here" or something like that? Another thing........look at the numbers of possible licenses you can buy in MN............I buy the all season license so I can muzzleloader hunt............it's dang near 3 feet long when it prints! And why is a statewide buck license more than twice as expensive as a regular license? One tag either way.........big deal if I can hunt all over the state.......how many guys can hunt multiple places in multiple zones anyway?? The DNR knows how to MAXIMIZE dollars spent by hunters........thinking we're getting a better deal, and I highly question the earlier post that says we have more deer than we know what to do with.............


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I don't know....with non-res. buck tags at $200....seems like $50 for a doe is a pretty good deal.


Might be a good deal, but it does nothing for me. I rather put $50 towards another pheasant license. $20 bucks was just a suggestion, as I heard on the radio today 10,000 unused licences in ND, that would be another $200,000 towards G&F fund.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Being able to hunt multiple zones creates new management challenges. Therefore, a higher cost.


----------

